# Schwinn Phantom Grips



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Need a pair of black exactly like this only need to be fairly decent-no missing pieces or splits. Please PM with pics and price. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 4, 2018)

Are these pre-war?


----------



## blincoe (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a set PM me


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

2jakes said:


> Are these pre-war?



No these came on my '50 Phantom


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Still looking. Please see the pic--must be exactly like this. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Bump need a little help here!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 9, 2018)

I'll check and see what I have for you


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks George!


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 9, 2018)

I have this one:


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2018)

2jakes said:


> I have this one:
> View attachment 898349



Close but not quite. Notice the serif underneath. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 9, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Close but not quite. Notice the serif underneath. V/r Shawn



wow... that is keen observation.
Good Luck pal!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Time for a bump--heck I thought this would be an easy one! V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 14, 2018)

Hey, nickanator has a set off a'50 phantom


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> Hey, nickanator has a set off a'50 phantom



Those are like the one 2jakes posted--close but no cookie. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jerry Smith (Nov 15, 2018)

I Thought mine were a match . . . sorry, no cookie.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 16, 2018)

Jerry Smith said:


> I Thought mine were a match . . . sorry, no cookie.
> 
> View attachment 902116



May not be what Shawn is needing, but those are really nice!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> May not be what Shawn is needing, but those are really nice!!



Thanks but I have a set like this that I'm going to use for the time being. I would really like to find the other set though. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 16, 2018)

Still searching Shawn , i got one place to look


----------

